# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Что делать одинокому депрессивному парню? (Апатия, цель и смысл в жизни, одиночество)

## Руслан121

Здравствуйте, расскажу вам свои взгляды на то, почему многие в общем неплохие парни сейчас часто испытывают депрессию и оказываются на грани суицида. Мне 27 лет, работал на разных работах,  в личной жизни сейчас не очень хорошо - в общем таких людей понимаю и пишу главным образом для них. Истоки  наших бед хотя и имеют в какой-то мере  личностный фактор, все же главная причина - в общественном устройстве. Капитализм - это система где все и вся продается, где масса населения пусть и нечетко, но поделена на успешных  и неудачников. Так называемые "успешные" - это люди, сумевшие выгодно продать свои знания, интеллектуальные способности или внешность ради денег, вне зависимости от того, вред или пользу это принесет обществу  в целом, это те, кто жизнь проживает в бешеной гонке за наживой (по сути - это высококвалифицированные интеллектуальные проститутки). Неудачники - это простые работяги, врачи, учителя, инженеры - общем, "бюджетники" - простые люди, вынужденные влачить полунищенское существование, живя в инфопространстве, где пропагандируется роскошная жизнь, реклама иномарок, дорогих вещей и т. д. Ни та, ни другая жизнь не может дать человеку истинного удовлетворения, самореализации. Более того, компрадорская верхушка давно уже по факту сдала страну и живем мы все лишь за счет того, что проедаем невосполняемые ресурсы страны, принадлежащие нашим потомкам.  Сейчас по-настоящему достойная мужчины профессия и путь самореализации - это путь воина, борца за реальную независимость Родины, за социализм (который оклеветан усилиями паразитов со СМИ). Может показаться странным, как депрессивные люди смогут за что-то бороться, но депрессия и подавленность - это, если можно так выразиться - реакция здоровой клетки на нездоровые процессы в заживо гниющем организме (России). Разве нормальный человек не должен ощущать, что что-то не так, когда в стране миллионы наркоманов, алкоголиков, нищета, открыто пропагандируемое бл.....о (передачи типа Дом2) и намеренное заселение страны гостями с Азии и Кавказа. И разве неестественно понять, что эти процессы вовсе никто не намерен прекращать? Наоборот, раз это выгодно, то все будет еще хуже! И этот нормальный порядочный понимающий человек  с совестью и здравым смыслом обычно хреново себя чувствует и естественно не горит желанием стать винтиком этой системы, которая добьет нашу страну. И дело не в том, какая из партий самая лучшая (это отдельный большой вопрос, наше - ОД 9 мая), дело в том, что надо понять очевидное - у вас, молодые люди, нет будущего, просто нет, вообще никакого (смерть от голода, холода, бандитизма - не в счет). Достойное будущее можно лишь создать самим, идя против течения и общественного мнения,  добиться огромными усилиями в борьбе в союзе с такими же как и ты, простыми честными людьми. Огромные усилия - это постоянное самообразование, агитация, добыча денег, умение драться, стрелять, требовательность к себе и другим и многое другое (для тех, кто не умеет, для псих. здоровья - умение знакомиться и общаться с девушками). Если же депрессивный человек  с совестью не станет бороться против системы, то у него, как правило несколько путей - самоубийство, алкоголизм или наркомания, тяжелое психрасстройство - сумасшествие, криминал - в зависимости от личных наклонностей. 
     Некоторые умники, вроде психологов или духовных учителей советуют что-то вроде "Мысли позитивно", "Улыбнись миру и он улыбнется в ответ", "Чтобы сделать мир лучше, сделай себя лучше". Вот  я что-то я не чувствую, что от меня мир как-то меняется в лучшую сторону. Наоборот, ощущение, что заперли тебя в одиночной камере, так как похожих людей найти все сложнее. И неудивительно - огромная машина зомбирования и оболванивания - телевидение и пр. СМИ работают на полную катушку, жестоко затаптывая всякий самый маленький росток любого благородного чувства. Обществу потребления не нужен человек с Честью, Совестью, Идеалами, самоуважением, ему нужна наживоориентированная обезьяна, и таких все больше.  Кто хочет, можете ответить здесь, можете связаться вконтакте - http://vk.com/id273210672  . Спасибо, что прочитали)

----------


## rainbow walker

ТС, я вас хорошо понимаю, но что именно вы предлагаете делать? напишите как можно конкретнее, абстракциями никто не заинтересуется я думаю

----------


## Nabat

Мы проиграли Холодную войну и платим репарации. Причина и следствие. Остальное  - лишь эмоции.

----------


## Руслан121

Я из Общественного Движения "9 мая". Мы намерены бороться за смену капиталистической системы на социалистическую и искоренение самоубийственных для России "ценностей" , насаждаемых через СМИ (ельцинско-путинские СМИ), восстановление русской культуры, объединение для этого всех Русских по Духу (а не именно по крови) людей. Подробно здесь что-то обсуждать из области политики я думаю не имеет смысла, так как это мы давно уже обсуждали у нас на форуме, кто хочет, может ознакомиться - http://9e-maya.com/ . Здесь, как и на некоторых других форумах с депрессивной и суицидальной тематикой я ищу лишь тех, кто не боится смерти или даже желает ее наступления. Приходится это делать, так как среди "патриотов, борцов" на деле все оказываются интернет бойцами, не более. Жертвовать жизнью и свободой они неспособны, в реале чтоб найти соратников надо тоже очень много помучиться, поэтому может кто из гостей этого форума предпочтет посвятить жизнь достойной цели, как и я, а не сходить с ума или вешаться.

----------


## Теплая_Киса

жесть, товарищ Руслан разыскивает террористов-смертников.

----------


## Dementiy

У вас там адекватные люди есть?
Или все как один экстремисты-революционеры?

Разрушать старый дом, не имея даже сторожки, - очень "разумно".
А мотивировать это тем, что "враги не оставляют нам времени", - просто "гениально".

И вряд ли вы найдете здесь пушечное мясо. 
Людям, которые решают вопрос о собственной жизни, нет дело до Великой России (да и этого мира в целом).

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Хах)  Оригинально)  

А  парень-то  неглуп, между прочим.  Ищет  соратников среди депрессивных  людей. Напоминает  мне.. меня самого. Только я искал  спонсоров,  а он  солдат.

Замена  капиталистического  строя на социалистический..  весьма  соблазнительно.  Я же почитаю  эту  мерзкую,  потребительскую  систему  просто от безысходности, мол, если иного  пути нет.. 

Руслан, как вы относитесь  к гомосексуалистам?  Это однозначное  зло навязанное западом?   Если вы  придёте к власти они будут  уничтожаться?

----------


## Unity

Ищет, — но ради чего? Ради созидания ль? Или чтобы, будучи ведомым страстью, одно сокрушить, прочее построив — на тех же страстях? Но непрочную будет та 'постройка' — и её сметут будущие поколения — с своей/свежей страстью… 
Может быть, 'всем сознательным созданиям' стоило бы вместе что-то созидать на основе разума?..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ищет, — но ради чего? Ради созидания ль? Или чтобы, будучи ведомым страстью, одно сокрушить, прочее построив — на тех же страстях? Но непрочную будет та 'постройка' — и её сметут будущие поколения — с своей/свежей страстью…


 Ну и что, сидеть  и ничего  не делать? Зачем строить дома, они всё равно рухнут, зачем вытирать стол, всё  равно другие поедят.




> Может быть, 'всем сознательным созданиям' стоило бы вместе что-то созидать на основе разума?..


 Разум куда  более разнообразная штука нежели страсти. Следующим  поколениям наш "разум" не понравится. 

Если  бы не мой парень который подарил мне  надежду  я бы с радостью  побежал в толпе   парней  на Кремль)  А так... уже есть что терять.

Конечно, ничего они не сделают..  

Батальоны просят  огня!  Соседняя тема атакована.

----------


## Wismut

Я депрессивная девушка. Сама не знаю, что делать.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Единственная партия в которую я бы вступил - это Национально-консервативная партия России. Партия Андрея Кочергина.


 За одно прихвати с собой принцессу, вместе вам там будет веселее в садомазохистком кружке с политическим уклоном.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Сельским  хозяйством  заниматься, коров  разводить.  А  то  развели  тут  говнище  какое-то, погань. 

Объединяться в коммуны, сильный лидер,  сообщество, всё  правильно.   

И вообще не  надо почти ничего за границу  продавать, разве  что излишки. 

Мы могли  бы  весь  мир  держать  в страхе, наступить  на горло  всем.  А мы чего-то  телимся!

----------


## Руслан121

> жесть, товарищ Руслан разыскивает террористов-смертников.


 , нет, наоборот, намного тяжелее всю жизнь бороться и предъявлять к себе и другим высокие требования, чем лишь однажды, обвешавшись бомбами, погибнуть.

----------


## Руслан121

> У вас там адекватные люди есть?
> Или все как один экстремисты-революционеры?
> 
> Разрушать старый дом, не имея даже сторожки, - очень "разумно".
> А мотивировать это тем, что "враги не оставляют нам времени", - просто "гениально".
> 
> И вряд ли вы найдете здесь пушечное мясо. 
> Людям, которые решают вопрос о собственной жизни, нет дело до Великой России (да и этого мира в целом).


  А по мне так наоборот, те, кто желает жить по законам Чести и Совести, Долга перед предками и потомками, без проституции, наркомании и алкоголизма - тот адекватный, а тот, кому понравилась жизнь на манер носовского "Острова дураков" (из Незнайки на Луне - посмотрите), тот неадекватный, не способный предвидеть ближайшее будущее.

А "разрушать старый дом, не построив сторожки" - это как? Надо часть России сделать социалистической, переселить туда людей и т. д. ? Или как? Эта манипуляция называется ложная аналогия. То, что есть, пока есть, недобито - заводы, дома и прочее - остается, меняются лишь отношения между людьми и  законы.

----------


## Руслан121

> Замена  капиталистического  строя на социалистический..  весьма  соблазнительно.  Я же почитаю  эту  мерзкую,  потребительскую  систему  просто от безысходности, мол, если иного  пути нет.. 
> 
> Руслан, как вы относитесь  к гомосексуалистам?  Это однозначное  зло навязанное западом?   Если вы  придёте к власти они будут  уничтожаться?


 Иной путь есть но он требует ответственности каждого, участия людей в разумном устройстве будущего общества, без паразитов и их прислуги.
Отношусь негативно, это отклонение от нормы. Да, это зло, навязываемое россиянскими СМИ, как и другие виды извращений, жаль, что Вы, судя по всему, из них))), ну да ладно. Прочитайте про Окно Овертона, дальше будет лишь еще хлеще. Не уничтожать, а сажать или лечить. При отсутствии пропаганды этого, таких людей будет намного меньше.

----------


## Руслан121

> Ищет, — но ради чего? Ради созидания ль? Или чтобы, будучи ведомым страстью, одно сокрушить, прочее построив — на тех же страстях? Но непрочную будет та 'постройка' — и её сметут будущие поколения — с своей/свежей страстью… 
> Может быть, 'всем сознательным созданиям' стоило бы вместе что-то созидать на основе разума?..


 Жизненные приоритеты   я выбираю на основе доводов рассудка, трезвого взгляда на вещи. При нынешнем ходе событий часть России отойдет Китаю, производство окончательно загнется (молодежь на заводы не загнать, она "берет от жизни все" и работать не  любит), страна утонет в пучине межнациональных конфликтов (которые СМИ лишь распаляют) и т. д. Пускай  сметают это их дело, получат то, что заслужат, нас-то уже не будет. И России и Земли когда-то не будет. Социализм и строится на  основах разума, а капитализм - на основе максимизации прибыли - то есть воровства, насилия и обмана.

----------


## Руслан121

> Брат, у нас, россиян, менталитет азиатский, монархическая психология. Нам для великих свершений нужен Пётр или Джугашвили. Без жёсткой сталинской руки будет бардак и повсеместное воровство. Это не хорошо и не плохо. Это просто данность, которую нужно использовать во благо. К сожалению на политическом горизонте нового Сталина нет и в ближайшее время не предвидится. Так и будем гнить, увы.


 А Джугашвили что, родился генсеком? А новый Сталин как должен себя объявить, усы носить или как? Прилететь на голубом вертолете? Вождя и спасителя народа надо заслужить, а для этого делать то, что требуют обстоятельства - очнуться от дурмана Общества Спектакля и пробудить других, искать товарищей и просвещать их, находить среди них вождей или на крайний случай самому им становиться. А после загнивания идет захват более сильными соседями, и это будет уже не загнивание, как эти 30 лет, а много крови и позорная смерть - достойная участь последнего поколения русских людей. Если не брать на себя ответственность, то это и есть наше будущее. Хотя, конечно, каждый решает сам, чем ему в жизни заняться.

----------


## Dementiy

*Руслан121*, что конкретно вы делаете, для того чтобы изменить ситуацию?
Пар без двигателя (т.е. ваша неприязнь), - это просто пар, который в лучшем случае бесполезен, а в худшем, приносит страдание.

И если вместо созидания, вы хотите только разрушать (причем, чужими руками), то чем вы лучше тех, кого осуждаете?

----------


## Руслан121

> *Руслан121*, что конкретно вы делаете, для того чтобы изменить ситуацию?
> Пар без двигателя (т.е. ваша неприязнь), - это просто пар, который в лучшем случае бесполезен, а в худшем, приносит страдание.
> 
> И если вместо созидания, вы хотите только разрушать (причем, чужими руками), то чем вы лучше тех, кого осуждаете?


 Да, к сожалению, в моем случае моя неприязнь - это сейчас пар без двигателя, так как один я мало что реально могу и это плохо, моя вина. Товарищи создали сайт, идейно объединили многих людей, это многого стОит. Мы именно и нацелены в первую очередь на созидание, а не на разрушение, хоть без него, разрушения, тоже не обойтись. А почему чужими руками? У меня голова  и руки свои.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Да, к сожалению, в моем случае моя неприязнь - это сейчас пар без двигателя, так как один я мало что реально могу и это плохо, моя вина. Товарищи создали сайт, идейно объединили многих людей, это многого стОит. Мы именно и нацелены в первую очередь на созидание, а не на разрушение, хоть без него, разрушения, тоже не обойтись. А почему чужими руками? У меня голова и руки свои.


 Руслан, а что именно вы планируете?  Я так понимаю, у вас  есть идея, но не хватает  людей, силы, группы.  Для чего именно?  

Чтобы  не топтаться на месте.

----------


## Руслан121

Об этом я в личке обычно говорю. Да толку нет, буду надеяться лишь на себя. Такие дела. Я здесь все-таки не по адресу.

----------


## pipetkin32

капитализм - строй не лишенный существенных недостатков,но вы автор в одном неправы,на постсоветском пространстве он в полной мере так и не настал,имеется лишь его разновидность - "дикий капитализм",в котором недостатков гораздо больше

----------

